# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Úc: Hồ Chí Minh - Melbourne - Canberra - Sydney - Manila - Hồ Chí Minh 8 Ngày

## hantt.163

*Thời gian*: 8 Ngày 7 Đêm
*Giá tour*: 53.228.000 VND
*Phương tiện*: Máy bay (hàng không Philippine)
*Khởi hành*: Hàng tháng 

*NGÀY 01 : TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH - MANILA - MELBOURNE*  
*12h00:* Xe  và hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành ra sân bay đưa ra   sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay PR 598 (15:55-19:35) đi Manila. Ăn  nhẹ trên máy bay. Đến  Manila, đoàn làm thủ tục nối chuyến bay _PR 209_ (21:00-06:50) đi  Melbourne. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 02: MELBOURNE* 

*Sáng :*  Ăn sáng trên máy bay. Máy bay hạ  cánh tại Melbourne lúc 06:50. Xe và  hướng dẫn đón khách tại sân bay và  đưa về thành phố Melbourne, tham  quan thành phố. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Chiều  tham quan *vườn hoa Fitzroy,* nhà của Thuyền Trưởng Cook (bên ngoài), tòa  nhà *Nghị Viện, tòa Thị Chính*, nhà thờ *Thánh Patrick.* Ăn tối. Nhận phòng  khách sạn. Nghỉ đêm ở Melbourne. 
*NGÀY 03 :* * MELBOURNE* *( ĂN SÁNG. TRƯA, TỐI)*

*Sáng :* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đi* Ballarat* tham quan khu khai thác  mỏ vàng _Sovereign Hill._  Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Trên đường về Melbourne, ghé tham quan  Vườn thú hoang dã và Trang Trại *Anne Winery* chế biến rượu nho, quý khách  sẽ được nếm thử rượu nho đặc sản của Úc. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm ở Melbourne. 
*NGÀY 04:* * MELBOURNE** - CEANBERRA - LỄ HỘI HOA FLORIADE*

*Sáng  :* Ăn   sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay  đi  Canberra. Ăn trưa. Tham dự Lễ Hội Hoa Floriade 2011. Ăn tối và nhận   phòng khách sạn. Nghỉ đêm ở Canberra. 

*NGÀY 05:* *CEANBERRA* * - SYDNEY* 
*Sáng :* Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn tham quan Toà nhà _Nghị Viện  Úc, hồ Griffin, Telstra tower, Embassies streets_ (tập trung Đại sứ quán  của tất cả các nước tại Úc trên con đường này). Ăn trưa. Khởi hành về  Sydney.Ăn tối và nhận phòng khách sạn. Nghỉ đêm tại Sydney. 
*NGÀY 06 : SYDNEY - BLE MOUNTAIN - SYDNEY*

*Sáng :* Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan _Blue Mountain,_ ngắm _núi  Ba Chị Em_ (Three Sisters).Ăn trưa. Chiều tham quan khu *Cabramatta,* nơi  có cộng đồng người Việt sinh sống đông nhất nước Úc. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm ở Sydney.
*NGÀY 07 : SYDNEY - MANILA*


*Sáng :* Ăn sáng  tại khách sạn. Quý khách tự do. Trả phòng. Tham quan thành phố *Sydney * bao gồm: công viên *Botanic Garden, nhà thờ St Mary.* Chụp hình từ xa và  bên ngoài với *nhà hát Con Sò* (Opera House) và *cầu cảng Sydney* (Sydney   Harbour Bridge). Mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn ở Sydney, quý khách tự  túc  ăn trưa trong siêu thị. Sau đó xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Sydney đáp  chuyến  bay PR 212 (20:20-05:20) đi Manila.Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
*NGÀY 08: MANILA - CITY TOUR - TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH
*

*05:20  :* sáng đến sân bay Manila, xe và hướng dẫn địa phương đón đoàn vào trung  tâm* thành phố Manila*  ăn sang và đi tham quan 1 vòng thành phố sau đó ra  sân bay làm thủ tục  nối chuyến về TP Hồ Chí Minh  trên chuyến bay PR 597 (13:10-14:55). Ăn  nhẹ trên máy bay. Về đến Tp.  HCM, xe đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất và đưa về điểm  đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình.
*GIÁ TOUR THAM KHẢO:** 53.228.000 VND
* *VÉ TRẺ EM*


Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi : 30% giá của người lớn (bé ngủ chung giường với Bố Mẹ).Trẻ em từ 2 đến dưới 12 tuổi :  80% giá của người lớn (bé ngủ chung giường    với Bố Mẹ). 95% giá của  người lớn (bé có giường riêng).Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá như người lớn.
*GIÁ BAO GỒM* 

 Visa nhập cảnh ÚcVé máy bay khứ hồi : Tp.HCM – MELBOURNE// MANILA – Tp. HCMThuế sân bay 2 đầu và phí an ninh.Xe oto chất lượng cao đưa đón thăm quan theo chương trìnhHướng dẫn Việt Nam và Úc .Khách sạn 3 sao (2 người/phòng), ăn (15-20 AUD/ bữa ăn).Xe đưa đón và tham quan theo chương trìnhQuà lưu niệmGiá tour không bao gồm:Chi phí làm hộ chiếu,Các  chương trình tự chọn, nước uống, giặt ủi, điện thoại, hành lý quá cước     theo quy định của hàng không... và các chi phí cá nhân khác của khách  ngoài    chương trình.Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế (6 AUD/ người/ ngày).
Liên hệ:

*Văn phòng Hồ Chí Minh:* *53C Hồ Hảo Hớn,* quận 1 (Tour được cung cấp bởi *Du lịch Vòng Tròn Việt)*
Tel: (08) *38 389 069/ 89* _(chuyên tour du lịch nước ngoài_Tel: (08) *38 389 079*  _chuyên tư vấn visa các nước,đặc biệt  Mỹ, Âu,Úc)_Fax: (08) 39207884

----------

